# Omega Yacht Timer



## sykeswinn (Sep 16, 2011)

Hi

Have been searching for a vintage Omega for sometime now, i saw a yacht timer recently but am really struggling to find much about them?

were they just poor sellers?bad movements? or what.......any info would make a new collector very happy.

thanks


----------



## William_Wilson (May 21, 2007)

A little bit more information would be good. Omega made a few different Yacht Timer models over the last 7 or 8 decades.

If you are interested in the early 70's model, with the cal.1040, then that movement is a fine calibre.

As far as popularity goes, how many people have yachts? If you are looking for a chrono that is a little less common looking, then a Yacht Timer should fit that bill. 

Later,

William


----------



## aroma (Dec 11, 2009)

Do you mean the 'Chronostop' yacht timer?


----------



## ketiljo (Apr 22, 2009)

William_Wilson said:


> As far as popularity goes, how many people have yachts?


Well, how many people are diving? :wink2:

I'd go for an old one. Not the "regatta" timers, the ones with the balls that changes color, what can you use that for?


----------



## William_Wilson (May 21, 2007)

ketiljo said:


> William_Wilson said:
> 
> 
> > As far as popularity goes, how many people have yachts?
> ...


How many of the plethora of diver's watches that have been made are actually made for diving? :lol:

Oh, I guess I wouldn't want my balls to change colour either.









Later,

William


----------



## bowie (Mar 12, 2005)

i don't have a yacht,but i have this.










bowie


----------



## William_Wilson (May 21, 2007)

bowie, I think that photo is a good example of why yacht timers are less popular with the general public. Without an underlying knowledge of how yacht racing works, the dials are confusing, at least more so than a typical chronograph. 

Later,

William


----------



## taffyman (Apr 26, 2011)

i agree with william i wouldnt have a clue where to start lol

taffyman


----------



## tall_tim (Jul 29, 2009)

bowie said:


> i don't have a yacht,but i have this.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Oooo a watch with my name on it! Did they make wristwatches? Feel a search coming on!


----------



## Defender (Jan 27, 2009)

Yacht timers tend to have 15 minute countdown facility, this is because you can;t keep a boat still on the start line, due to tides, currents etc, so the countdown is used to get to the startline bang on the starting gun going off?

I was told this when a school friend got a new watch for his birthday that I was very interested and envious of, his parents had a boat they raced occasionally.

Hope this helps?

ATB,

Defender :biker:.


----------



## dtc2 (Mar 7, 2010)

once you've got yourself to the start line at the right time what do you do ? :dontgetit:

I assume it counts down from 60 to 0 or does the second hand go the worng way round ?


----------



## sykeswinn (Sep 16, 2011)

Hi, thanks for the help.....it was 176.010, looks really cool and retro and have been told the movement is one of the best that Omega have made.....


----------



## William_Wilson (May 21, 2007)

sykeswinn said:


> Hi, thanks for the help.....it was 176.010, looks really cool and retro and have been told the movement is one of the best that Omega have made.....


Here are the details from Omega:

*Seamaster*

*
*

*
Yachting*

*
*

*
Gents' leather strap*

*
*

*
*

*
Reference*

*
ST 176.0010*

*
*

*
International collection*

*
*

*
1973*

*
*

*
Movement*

*
*

*
Type: Automatic (mechanical)*

*
Caliber number: 1040*

*
Created in 1970*

*
22 jewels*

*
*

*
Functions*

*
Tachymeter, 24 hours, Date, Chronograph*

*
*

*
Case*

*
*

*
Stainless steel*

*
*

*
Case back*

*
*

*
Screw-in*

*
Created in 1970*

*
22 jewels*

*
*

*
Dial*

*
*

*
Navy blue, with luminous hour markers (numbered from 5 to 60), luminous "stick" hands and inside tachometer scale (specially made for regattas).*

*
*

*
This watch may have existed with different dials.*

*
*

*
*

*
Crystal*

*
Armoured hesalite*

*
*

*
Bracelet*

*
Leather*

*
*

*
Water resistance*

*
60 meters*

*
*

*
More product information*

*
Case : "barrel" shape (43 x 43 mm)*

*
For leather straps of 22 mm lug-size*

*
International Collection : 1973-1974*

*
Swiss retail price (1973) : CHF 740.-*

*
*

The cal.1040 is an excellent movement, I have one in my Seamaster Automatic Chronograph. 

Later,

William


----------



## sykeswinn (Sep 16, 2011)

William_Wilson said:


> sykeswinn said:
> 
> 
> > Hi, thanks for the help.....it was 176.010, looks really cool and retro and have been told the movement is one of the best that Omega have made.....
> ...


----------



## sykeswinn (Sep 16, 2011)

That's brilliant,thank you....just got to find one now!!I suppose that's half the fun


----------



## JudgeBaxter (Sep 18, 2009)

Here's a couple of rubbish pics of my NOS Gold Plated version - I've never seen another one thus far, although there was an E-Bay seller about a year ago selling NOS GP cases fitted with silver dials and service replacement movements...they were still fetching around Â£1K then....

I know Gold isn't everyone's thing, but I love my one - but also can't decide what to do with it - it's still got it's factory protective zapon wax on it (the purple stuff), so do I wear it and enjoy it or keep it as an investment....??

Anyway, they are pretty rare and sought after - a decent steel one on bracelet will be anything from Â£1300 to Â£1800 I'd say - more if it's minty one/been restored at Bienne.

I look periodically, but haven't seen one up for sale for a while - have you spotted one recently that was available?

Good luck in the hunt - a lovely alternative to the "jedi's" and the 176.007's that are all over E-Bay (relatively speaking)....

Rgds,

David.


----------



## sykeswinn (Sep 16, 2011)

Got one!!

just cant upload a picture,case could do with some tlc but the bct is fantastic and the dial and hands look awesome.......so happy!!


----------

